# Hey guys



## chslighttech (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi. My name is Nick and I go to high school in Maryland. Im 14. A rookie lighting/sound tech. I'M always here reading posts. So i decided I might as well sign up. So here I am and I hope to meet some great people and have fun and learn alot about theatre that I never knew existed.


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Nick,

Welcome to the site and I am glad to see that you have already posted a question and are interested in learning more. I look forward to seeing you around the site and to reading your posts.

The welcome wagons will be here soon (must be eating or sleeping at the moment!)


----------



## Peter (Feb 23, 2005)

Yes, this time it was eating..... 

Welcome To Controlbooth.com! I am glad to hear that you are already active in reading the posts! now that you are regestered, dont be afraid to jump in and ask more questions and add your thoughts on any post. 

I, like Mayhem, look forward to reading your posts!

Welcome To Controlbooth.com
--the official welcome waggon (part 2)


----------



## avkid (Feb 23, 2005)

Being tortured by the New York State Department of Education again!
Welcome to controlbooth,have fun.
-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (part 1)


----------



## chslighttech (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome guys.


----------

